# Forum logging me out...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Is this a new feature?

It's been happening for a while, like I try to post then *WHAM*, "please log in to post"... so I log in yet lose the whole post. Been typing on notepad before posting just in case nowadays. :scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had this issue with TAM Mobile. It's even more irritating when you're trying to post from a cell phone! LOL!!!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that is an issue that has to do with cookies & your browser. Try clearing your browser's cache and cookies, then logging back in.

Please let me know if it continues to happen after doing this.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks mate, it's coming and going at the moment so I'll try what you suggested the next time it happens


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there any reason why I have to sign in, on mobile, before each and every post? Might that also be a problem with my phone, or is it a seperate issue altogether?? Thanks.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

YinPrincess, that sounds like your mobile browser isn't accepting cookies. Try looking into the settings to see if you can change that.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, Chris. I will give it a looksie... but I'm not sure if I know where to go on my phone... I'll probably figure it out. If I want to post bad enough I'll just keep signing in! Thanks!! 

Edit: went to the Menu, on the internet in my phone, found "Settings" and here's what I got:

Downloads,
Restart Browser
Scroll Mode
Send Referrer
Key Press Timeout
Connection Timeout.

You can probably tell my phone isn't very advanced... Oh well!! I'm not technically saavy at all!!


----------

